# Seattle trip



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Sno Con, Evo, Quicksilver, REI


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

If you are down south check out the cummings shop Northwest Snowboards in tacoma oly and gig harbor.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Rei*

Rei flagship store in seattle, evo flagship store outside seattle somewhere. Boeing factory: My bro works there, it's so cool.


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

With out a doubt Snowboard Connection. Best shop I've been to in years. :thumbsup:


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> Rei flagship store in seattle, evo flagship store outside seattle somewhere. Boeing factory: My bro works there, it's so cool.



Evo is in Fremont. They just moved into a new location at the corner of Stone way and 35th. The new store is rad but I prefer to buy gear at Snocon. Most of the people that I have dealt with in person at Evo are either rude or just horrible sales people.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

that1guy said:


> Evo is in Fremont. They just moved into a new location at the corner of Stone way and 35th. The new store is rad but I prefer to buy gear at Snocon. Most of the people that I have dealt with in person at Evo are either rude or just horrible sales people.


Bummer you had that experience, I've never been treated that way in Evo so maybe you just got unlucky. But yea Evo and SnoCon are the guys to check out in the Seattle area.


----------



## dson (Jul 20, 2013)

Cool guys thanks for the info. Looks like ill be hitting up sno con and evo


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

dson said:


> Cool guys thanks for the info. Looks like ill be hitting up sno con and evo


REI is right across the street from Snocon by the way. If you have never been there, it is worth taking a peek at. 

If you need any restaurant ideas, let me know. I live about 2 miles from that area and can suggest good eats that aren't super expensive.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The staff at Evo prior to their move were pretty douchy, assuming you could even get them to acknowledge you. Hopefully their more motivated to provide customer service in the new local


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

that1guy said:


> REI is right across the street from Snocon by the way. If you have never been there, it is worth taking a peek at.
> 
> If you need any restaurant ideas, let me know. I live about 2 miles from that area and can suggest good eats that aren't super expensive.


Is it? Damn! I stayed at the Marriott right by REI, South lake Union.

Yes food in Seattle is great. We had a great time, and a great time getting drunk and singing with the piano bar at Daniels Broiler (food was meh). I'm a foodie so all of my snowboard trips usually revolve around food if I can. Can't wait for Portland next.


----------



## dson (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice well ill check out rei as well. I'm only there for a couple days so don't have much time


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Wish I'd seen this thread sooner. Would've pointed you in the right direction food/drink-wise. Daniel's Broiler is where kids go for prom or lame families for birthdays. I hate the term foodie, so let's just say I love food.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Wish I'd seen this thread sooner. Would've pointed you in the right direction food/drink-wise. Daniel's Broiler is where kids go for prom or lame families for birthdays. I hate the term foodie, so let's just say I love food.


We didn't go to Broiler for the food. We were looking to meet up some friends and it was across the street from our hotel so we walked across. We already had dinner, and it was just drinks and snacks. They had an excellent piano singer and they basically had to kick us out. One of those epic nights singing Jack and Diane at the top of your lungs.

I went almost a year ago so there was no way for you to see this thread :laugh:

Yeah I hate the term foodie as well but when you're lazy it works. 

I don't like fancy food places. Too easy. I like finding little places that knock your socks off unexpectedly. Oh an a 1am comet dog after heavy drinking is the business.


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

Always hit Ray's boathouse when im back in Seattle. Best Smoked Salmon ever.


----------

